# '88 300zx non-turbo engine swap "?"



## wrathofjo (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a 1988 Nissan 300zx non turbo. I can get my hands on a '88 Japanese VG30DET which, if I'm not mistaken, is the same engine as mine only turbo charged. My question is will I be able to have this new engine installed in my car?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, it'll work. However, the turbo engine has a lower compression ratio; I believe it's somewhere around 7.8:1, while the non-turbo is around 9.5:1.


----------



## wrathofjo (Sep 24, 2010)

hmm..well the turbo's got (supposedly) only 40k miles on it. The non-turbo in my car has 200k , and it still should be faster because of the extra horsepower, right?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, providing you are retaining the turbo and get the wiring harness and ECM with the Japanese engine and install that, as well...and perform any mods that are necessary to do the swap (exhaust modification, etc.). Also keep in mind the Japanese vehicle is right hand drive, so even installing the harness will have its problems to overcome. It might not be as easy as a swap as you think. If you are looking at just swapping the block and heads, you will have lower compression and cams designed for the forced induction of the turbo, so performance might come up a bit lame in the non-turbo format.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The VG30DET is NOT a bolt in affair. And it is not the same motor as the US VG30DE series. There are differences and you will have a harder time sourcing some parts (gaskets, etc).

Your best option (i.e. cheapest) is to find an SOHC VG motor from any one of the dozens of Nissans that used the VG.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

gaskets hard to source... lol please dont feed people BS information...

sourcing parts from japan is easy, VERY easy... hell its easier for me to source parts from japan than it is from the usa.... and it takes me less time too... lol

one of the other posters was right about it not being an easy swap... but it is doable...

just remember how much room is under the hood now... not much... now add in turbos and piping... even less room... and it all has to fit with a LHD steering configuration... 

your best bet is to try and find a wrecked LHD 300zxTT and swap from there...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Since he doesn't have his location in his profile, and this is a US sponsored site, I'm going to assume he's in the US. And in the US, the JDM only parts are harder to get.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

like i said jdm parts are easy to source... i live in canada... do you really think its an easier to get parts here??? of course it isnt... but getting parts from japan is stupid easy...

ex: i orderd some headlights for my GTR32 from japan, the same day my roommate ordered some stuff from florida... both of our stuff shipped out on the same day we had tracking numbers proving this(this was like 3 yrs ago) my stuff arrived 1.5 weeks after it shipped, his stuff arrive 6weeks after it shipped...

sure getting parts isnt as easy as calling your local napa or pep boys auto parts store... lol... but its as easy as talking to a couple guys in japan, who will find you exactly what you need and reccomend which of the selection to buy... very easy process and i can reccomend 2 of the best japan based parts suppliers for canada... they speak english fluently and have ZERO bad experiences...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you have a directory list of people/shops in Japan that he should be buying his parts from? Do they have parts lists that they can look up, or are you flying blind?

Yes. Sourcing parts from Japan is much more difficult to do as you have to call international, hope they know what you're talking about, and hope they send you the right parts.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

lol.... directory? lol.... parts list.... lol

my parts suppliers in japan that supply me with parts for my GTR32 do not have active inventories... lol... i tell them in an email what i need, they go phoneing and searching around japan find a few examples and give me a choice of which part i am to buy. they also recommend which one if the part is used... if you need parts just lemmie know and i will put you in touch with either of them...

im pretty sure a few hundred people in canada who have used them without problems are enough of a reputation builder to trust these guys...

if you need a parts list then chances are you are not working on your own vehicle and getting someone else to do because you dont know what the hell you're doing...

like i said and will continue to say getting parts from japan is sofa king easy


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

So why not supply the name and number of the people you are dealing with in Japan so that other people are able to partake in their services?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Shadao said:


> lol.... directory?


Yes. A directory. A list of people/places you are talking to that people in the US or Canada would be able to get parts from.


Shadao said:


> lol.... parts list.... lol


Yes. A parts list. Like, for when you have to replace parts from the JDM engine you juts bought that you THINK came from a certain car that wasn't available in the US. So now you have to order a Nissan part for that engine and you don't know exactly which car it came from and the dealer has to look up the part number.


Shadao said:


> my parts suppliers in japan that supply me with parts for my GTR32 do not have active inventories... lol...


So they don't stock parts on their shelves? Are you talking with people then and not with a store?


Shadao said:


> i tell them in an email what i need, they go phoneing and searching around japan find a few examples and give me a choice of which part i am to buy. they also recommend which one if the part is used... if you need parts just lemmie know and i will put you in touch with either of them...


So you are. You are talking with middle men who then go and do all your legwork. So you're asking for a basic item and they're doing the research for you?


Shadao said:


> im pretty sure a few hundred people in canada who have used them without problems are enough of a reputation builder to trust these guys...


If you say so. You still haven't said who you're contacting.


Shadao said:


> if you need a parts list then chances are you are not working on your own vehicle and getting someone else to do because you dont know what the hell you're doing...


Actually, it's the other way around. I know exactly what I want to buy because of parts lists. I know what's available and what it costs. I know if there is a similar item that I can use that's cheaper or works better or any other differences I should be aware of. So *I* have done the research and don't have to rely on the person on the other end of the phone guessing as to what I really want.


Shadao said:


> like i said and will continue to say getting parts from japan is sofa king easy


Then provide a list of the places you're dealing with so that other people can get these parts from Japan just as easily. Why won't you do that publicly?

You're doing a lot of bragging and not much helping.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i have provided numerous times names, and websites of where to go... in numerous other posts... i dont understand why you are coming off as such a douche... did i piss in your cornflakes or something?

do you realise how expensive it would be to carry an active inventory for numerous makes and models? ALOT OF CHEESE

i dont recall anyone asking for parts or requesting names being dropped other than you... why the hell do i have to prove it to you... do you need parts or are you just trying to piss someone off...

there was a parts supplier in Canada who dealt with oem and after market parts focused mostly on the 300zx, but because of the global economy and the niche market that is jdm vehicles in canada they had to close doors for parts supplying and just work on peoples cars... they can still get parts but its all special order now... you have to know what you need

the guys who i deal with in japan do carry some parts, but not every single lil thing like you seem to expect them to... instead of carryng every part the world has to offer they have some aftermarket items but have access to every part you would need...

how do you know what you would need because of a parts list... wouldnt you need to know what the part is before looking at some list to determine if they have it...

if you go to napa and say " i need to look at your parts list for a part " they will say " what part is it? i will look it up for you" and your answer is gonna be " i dont know what part it is until i look at hte list" 

do you realise how your way of thinking parts lists are the be all and end all of wrenching on your car doesnt work...

as for the guys who help me and many other people to call them middle men... well WTF do you think napa is? do they manufature, test, and package the parts before they sell them at an inflated price? they dont? well that makes them middle men... only difference is they have a place you can walk into and ask for the part you already know you need and they charge alot more...

these guys are also car enthusiasts, they drive and work on there cars, they know alot about vehicles and if you didnt know the exact name of the part you needed they would help you figure it out... which is the exact same thing some blue shirt napa employee would do...

one of the guys moved back to japan for this pourpose... the other never left... both speak english fluently and both bend over backwards to help people who need there help...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Alright, enough flaming! Just chill out the both of you.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Shadao said:


> i have provided numerous times names, and websites of where to go... in numerous other posts..


Then you should have no problems posting the information in this thread as well. I don't recall ever seeing you post the information in one of the threads in this section. And with the number of replies you have made, how long do you think it would be before someone was able to find one of those threads with the needed information?

Just because YOU have your hookups and are able to find these parts for your Skyline, don't assume that anyone else has those same hookups or are able to find parts for their Z31s.

If he gets a JDM only engine, there is a good chance he will need to get some of the replacement parts from Japan. There are gaskets on the JDM VG30DET engine that are NOT the same as the gaskets on the USDM VG30DE and VG30DETT motors. This is why he might need this information.

YOU said in your first post that you have an easier time getting parts from Japan than you do from the US. Well, in this case, there may not even be a US option.

That's why I'm being a douche to you. I clearly stated the reason not to get the VG30DET motor. You said I'm wrong and you said why, but you never offered a solution to his potential problem. So offer the solution to his potential problem or STFU.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

No one pay any mind to Jason, he's just being a bitter Butt.

Or maybe the Admin could ban him, since all he does on here is argue and flame, giving no help at all? 

That's all I have to say. -Shrug-


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

AZ-ZBum said:


> That's why I'm being a douche to you. I clearly stated the reason not to get the VG30DET motor. You said I'm wrong and you said why, but you never offered a solution to his potential problem. So offer the solution to his potential problem or STFU.


he hasnt asked for any information needing any parts... if he asked id help him... but since you're insisting on my hook ups i refuse to give them... because you've been an ass...

if he needs the info. he can pm me and i will gladly give it...

i have offered the solution to his potential problem yet he hasnt asked for it...

its funny how you seem to need the desire for me to proove my "street cred" you must be jealous or something since i have a sick car and am able to get jdm tyte yo parts for it from japan hassle free


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Xyclonik said:


> No one pay any mind to Jason, he's just being a bitter Butt.
> 
> Or maybe the Admin could ban him, since all he does on here is argue and flame, giving no help at all?
> 
> That's all I have to say. -Shrug-


I agree. Ban the douche. Or at least keep him out of the Z31 section since he obviously has no clue about them.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[/quote]


Shadao said:


> he hasnt asked for any information needing any parts... if he asked id help him... but since you're insisting on my hook ups i refuse to give them... because you've been an ass...


This information isn't for me you giant douche. It's for the people who come after us that may actually use the search feature of the site long after you're gone.


Shadao said:


> if he needs the info. he can pm me and i will gladly give it...


Which won't help anyone in the future if you're get hi by the beer truck tomorrow.


Shadao said:


> i have offered the solution to his potential problem yet he hasnt asked for it...


If you can't realize that it is a problem and it will need help if he takes your advice, then you truly are an idiot.


Shadao said:


> its funny how you seem to need the desire for me to proove my "street cred" you must be jealous or something since i have a sick car and am able to get jdm tyte yo parts for it from japan hassle free


I think R32s are ugly and really don't care about your car. I also don't care about your JDM hookups since I have no need for JDM parts since all my parts can be sourced in the US.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i just searched " jdm parts suppliers " and guess what... took me all of 30sec to find... i then tried " jdm parts " and it took me 1min to find...

hmmm guess you're wrong about not being able to find it... lol


----------



## wrathofjo (Sep 24, 2010)

The swap sounds too complicated for me anyway. There's not need to argue guys. If anyone is still reading i've got a question about my car. My brand new battery (9/2010) died the other night. I had the car sitting at idle for about 15-20 minutes. It hadn't been idling well so I was checking it out I also wanted to check on all the lights so I had the headlights on. I left them on while the car idled. After about 5 minutes I noticed the light increasing in intensity anytime I gave it a little gas. After another 10 minutes the effect was much more intense and the dash lights went out. I turned off the vehicle and *poof* battery was dead. This made me think alternator. A buddy told me an easy way to check the alternator was start the car, disconnect the positive battery terminal and see if the car dies. Well I did that and the car ran for about 6 minutes until i turned it off myself. The battery then died me again while the car was at idle. Did I not test the alternator long enough? Any other ideas?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its most likely the alt.. the reason why the test you did didnt work for you was most likely because the alt is dieing and not quite yet dead...

however... it could also be a bad connection on one of the terminals, so check the wiring to and from the alt as well as starter and battery and any other significant wires... if all the connections are secure and clean then its not that... but the wires themselves could also be bad... its not likely but it can happen especially on older vehicles the protective coating on the wires degrades over time and if moisture and air are able to get inside oxidization can occur which would prevent proper flow of power through the wires... so while checking the terminals check the wires for any cracks, bubbles or loose feeling coating...

if you do all that and everything looks good but you still have your problem take it into a shop tell them your problem and get it in for a quick diagnostic to check the alternator... BUT while there get other stuff checked out as well... 

on my old car an 86 rustang, the starter died, then the alt, then the fuel pump, then the.... and so on and on and on until i got rid of it and got something newer...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

wrathofjo said:


> The swap sounds too complicated for me anyway. There's not need to argue guys. If anyone is still reading i've got a question about my car. My brand new battery (9/2010) died the other night. I had the car sitting at idle for about 15-20 minutes. It hadn't been idling well so I was checking it out I also wanted to check on all the lights so I had the headlights on. I left them on while the car idled. After about 5 minutes I noticed the light increasing in intensity anytime I gave it a little gas. After another 10 minutes the effect was much more intense and the dash lights went out. I turned off the vehicle and *poof* battery was dead. This made me think alternator. A buddy told me an easy way to check the alternator was start the car, disconnect the positive battery terminal and see if the car dies. Well I did that and the car ran for about 6 minutes until i turned it off myself. The battery then died me again while the car was at idle. Did I not test the alternator long enough? Any other ideas?


First, don't listen to your buddy about checks like that again. Z31 ECUs are sensitive to sudden power shocks to their system. Don't disconnect the battery again while the car is running.

Besides, why do that when you can just go to the local parts store and have the charging system checked for free? Takes them a couple minutes to roll their tester outside and hook it up to your car.

Now....
...if the alternator wasn't working, usually the car would die as soon as you disconnect the battery while the car is running.
...if the battery is dead, it could be causing parasitic drag on the alternator and causing the idle issue.

To really check, WITH THE CAR OFF, disconnect the battery and put it on a slow charger overnight. In the morning, when you get up, disconnect the charger and check the voltage. If it's less than 12V, your battery is toast.

To check the alternator, check voltage WITH A HAND HELD VOLTMETER while the car is running. There are voltage parameters outlined in the factory service manual.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah...disconnecting the battery cable to test the alternator is something they did back in the 50's before computers were being used in cars, and even then it's not a acurate or safe test...on any car.


----------

